# [SOLVED] nowe zrodla jadra i strach przed emerge --sync :)

## cinek810

Zastanawiam sie jak zainstalowac sobie nowe zrodla z jadrem. Mam obecnie jadro 2.6.18, jednak do prawidlowej obslugi dzwieku na tym komputerze podobno potrzebuje 2.6.22.

Nie wiem jak zainstalowac te zrodla, aby zrobic to za pomoca portage musialbym zaktualizowac cale drzewo, boje sie ze spowoduje to w niedalekiej przyszlosci koniecznosc upgradowania i rekomplikacji wielu pakietow, oraz mozliwosc powstania ewentualnych bledow w tym procesie. Zaintalowanie tego systemu kosztowalo mnie troche wysilku i chcialbym, zeby to troche pochodzilo... :) Czy moze moje obawy sa bezzasadne i w tem procesie problemy pojawiajas sie niezwykle rzadko?

Zastanawialem sie nad pobraniem zrodel nie poprawianych przez ludzi zwiazanych z gentoo. Po prostu rozpakowac, zkompilowac, zainstalowac co myslicie o takim rozwiazaniu?

Czy macie moze jakis inny pomysl?Last edited by cinek810 on Mon Jul 30, 2007 3:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Zrób emerge --sync i emerge vanilla-source. Pozatym uciekanie przed upgradami to moim zdaniem głupota.

----------

## Yatmai

Błeee paranoik  :Razz:  Emerge --sync nie zmusza Cie od razu do aktualizacji całego systemu, a z drugiej strony jak tego nie zrobisz to po pewnym czasie stracisz możliwość instalacji czegokolwiek, bo przykładowo jak dasz emerge mc to będzie próbował ściągać źródła wersji której już na serwerach nie ma (zdarzyło mi się parę razy  :Wink:  )

A jeśli koniecznie nie chcesz to spraw sobie layman'a i arcon-portage o którym tu dzieś mowa. Jest w nim arcon-sources które sam używam i są całkiem miłe  :Smile: 

----------

## cinek810

coz.. probujemy z tym emerge --syncLast edited by cinek810 on Mon Jul 30, 2007 6:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Tutaj potrzeba podstawowej wiedzy nt. obsługi portage.

----------

## cinek810

coz.. sory, ale wydaje mi sie ze po zapozananiu sie z handbookiem, podstawowa wiedze z obslugi portage mam. Na to chyba zreszta wskazuje tresc pierwszego posta. Pytanie raczej dotyczylo problemu, jaki sposob podrzucenia nowych zrodel wybrac. Nie wydaje mi sie, zeby akurat w tym temacie bylo sie czego czepiac- potrzeba doswiadczenia zeby wiedziec czy aktualizacja portage moze dostarczyc dodatkowej pracy, jak jest to prawdopodobne..

Nie wzbraniam sie przed aktualizacjami, szczegolnie ze przed chwila sie ona skonczyla. Po prostu nie chce zeby akurat teraz pojawil mi sie dodatkowy problem z systemem, a chce sprobowac skonfigurowac troche nowsza wersje jadra i sprawdzic czy sprzet zadziala.. Po prostu taka potrzeba chwili.

Moze slowko solved dodane przezemnie nie najlepiej pasuje do okreslenia sytuacji, ale  zdaje sie regulamin karze go uzywac gdy ktos uzyska odpowiedz. Ja uznalem ze ja otrzymalem- nie ma co sie szczegolnie bac aktualizacji. Czy moze jest inaczej?

----------

## dziadu

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> Po prostu nie chce zeby akurat teraz pojawil mi sie dodatkowy problem z systemem...

 

Ale jakie problemy z systemem? Co ma portage do działania systemu? możesz nawet całkowicie usunąć drzewo portage i system musi Ci działać. Jedyne na co będzie to miało wpływ to sam portage.

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> ale wydaje mi sie ze po zapozananiu sie z handbookiem, podstawowa wiedze z obslugi portage mam

 

Czyżby...?Last edited by dziadu on Mon Jul 30, 2007 8:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cinek810

przepraszam za zbytnie uniesienie w poprzednim poscie

Jesli chodzi o problemy z systemem, to za taki np.uwazalem koniecznosc ponownej instalacji wielu pakietow w nowych wersjach w przypadku proby doinstalowania czegokolwiek, oraz ewentualny problem przy kompilacji czegos. Moze za szeroko ujalem to w slowie system, ale... przeciez w pelni dzialajacy system bez srodowiska graficznego jest dla wielu codziennych potrzeb zupelnie nie przydatny. Zdaje sie ze w pierwszym poscie nawet zaznaczylem, ze o taki ewentualny problem mi chodzi..

coz.. nie wiem jaka satysfakcje sprawia doszukiwanie sie ciagle glupoty w tym co napisalem? Na pewno nie jestem ekspertem w dziedzinie gentoo, zdaje sobie z tego sprawe... :(

----------

## Raku

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> przepraszam za zbytnie uniesienie w poprzednim poscie
> 
> Jesli chodzi o problemy z systemem, to za taki np.uwazalem koniecznosc ponownej instalacji wielu pakietow w nowych wersjach w przypadku proby doinstalowania czegokolwiek, oraz ewentualny problem przy kompilacji czegos. 

 

IMO powinieneś zmienić dystrybucję. Gentoo to dystrybucja ciągła - na bieżąco aktualizowana. Jeśli nie podoba ci się to, o czym powyżej napisałeś, potrzebujesz dystrybucji, która raz na jakiś czas wypuszcza kolejne, stabilne wydania (jak. np. robi to Debian).

----------

## cinek810

heh.. przez ostatnie kilka lat korzystalem wlasnie z Debiana, teraz postanowilem sprobowac czego innego- Gentoo.  Generalnie czeste akutalizacje nie stanowia dla mnie problemu, nie chcialem tego robic w tym tygodniu.. ale zrobilem, jest ok. Chociaz problemu ze sprzetem jeszcze nie udalo sie rozwiazac..

----------

## dziadu

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> koniecznosc ponownej instalacji wielu pakietow w nowych wersjach w przypadku proby doinstalowania czegokolwiek, oraz ewentualny problem przy kompilacji czegos

 

No ale od tego masz cały zestaw plików w katalogu /etc/portage, m.in. package.mask. Możesz sobie zablokować dowolne wersje pakietów i w ten sposób ograniczyć to co Ci portage oferuje. A jeśli boisz się, że któregoś dnia używany przez Ciebie ebuild po prostu zniknie to robisz sobie overlay'a i tam go pakujesz.

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> coz.. nie wiem jaka satysfakcje sprawia doszukiwanie sie ciagle glupoty w tym co napisalem? Na pewno nie jestem ekspertem w dziedzinie gentoo, zdaje sobie z tego sprawe... 

 

I nie odbieraj tego jako upierdliwość. Po prostu próbujemy Ci zwrócić uwagę na to, że sposób w jaki używasz systemu kłóci się z filozofią, do której ten system został przystosowany. No i jak by nie było, brakuje Ci mimo wszystko jakiejś fundamentalnej wiedzy. Ale nie zniechęcaj się, niech to będzie taki zimny prysznic. Ja Ci życzę powodzenia mimo wszystko.

dziadu

----------

## karaluch

Oczywiste jest ze system ma dzialac ale unikanie aktualizacji bo teraz jest wszystko ok,a jak cos zmienie to moze nie byc ok to chodzwanie glowy w piasek! Jest problem to sie go rozwiazuje, nie ma problemu to pewnie zaraz sie pojawi :)

Wiecej odwagi, pozdro

----------

